# Where did he get that tail?



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

As my pup is growing he has developed more characteristics that has me baffled lol his ears have always been HUGE haha but now his tail is starting to curl up and its adorable when he walks. Its always curled and up and it sways back and forth. Btw he is mixed. He is pit/lab/boxer. He has me wondering which breed gave him such a funny tail. 

















BTW, Did some research and apparently some boxers tails do the same thing when not snipped. Lol either way I love it.


----------



## Stanced Out Bullies (Jul 21, 2012)

That has got to be one of the nicest mixed dogs i have ever seen.
absolutely love him!
did u get him from a rescue?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Curly tail and those ears.....maybe some husky also crept up in there lol! Perhaps even some basenji  he is adorable though! Where did you get him from? Did you know for a fact what mom and dad were?


----------



## phrlandy (Apr 13, 2012)

Lol cool dog


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't quote me on this but I read somewhere years ago that often when dogs are crossed, a curled tail results, even if both purebeed parent dogs have straight tails, depending on the breeds crossed. 

I could be wrong though, but I remember thinking it was interesting!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Breeding tight causes several different "deformities". Quoted because they aren't actual deformities, yet no better word describes the attributes.


----------



## kellisnow (Mar 13, 2012)

I love those ears!


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Stanced Out Bullies said:


> That has got to be one of the nicest mixed dogs i have ever seen.
> absolutely love him!
> did u get him from a rescue?


Thank you!  I got him from a local farm here that had owned both the father and mother. They said they were gone from the island to visit family and when they came back she was pregnant :X lol He is a blessing! Even though we didnt get him from a rescue I like to think I rescued him. When we got him he had worms, fleas, and was very un kept. 



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Curly tail and those ears.....maybe some husky also crept up in there lol! Perhaps even some basenji  he is adorable though! Where did you get him from? Did you know for a fact what mom and dad were?


Got him from a local farm here. Haha I saw both the mother and dad. The dad was the boxer/pit and the mother was the pit/lab and the owners were very sure in the breed of the parents because they had them since they were young. I recently drove by the farm and saw the father again, now that my pup is growing I see alot of his dad in him. His father has the same huge ears haha



::::COACH:::: said:


> Don't quote me on this but I read somewhere years ago that often when dogs are crossed, a curled tail results, even if both purebeed parent dogs have straight tails, depending on the breeds crossed.
> 
> I could be wrong though, but I remember thinking it was interesting!


That can very much be the reason why! lol. Very interesting, im going to do some research on that 



william williamson said:


> Breeding tight causes several different "deformities". Quoted because they aren't actual deformities, yet no better word describes the attributes.


Breeding tight as in in-breeding? If so the parents were not in breed but I see what you mean!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lmao those ears remind me of the neighbours corgi named radio LMAO, he cracks me up with those ears.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> lmao those ears remind me of the neighbours corgi named radio LMAO, he cracks me up with those ears.


It's too funny and ppl always point him out because of them lol its very hard to stay mad at him when he has his ears all the way up and cocks his head to the side with puppy eyes lmao


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Unless there are some papered purebred dogs creating the mixed parents than you really have no idea what mixes are in the dog.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Unless there are some papered purebred dogs creating the mixed parents than you really have no idea what mixes are in the dog.


I know I know, the whole papers thing. What I'm trying to say is that I know more of where he came from than if I got him from a rescue center. Most rescues have never seen the parents. At least I have some kind of idea where he may come from.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

He is a cute little guy.. How old an how much does he weigh? Boxers and Labs are usually pretty darn big.

Edit -- From the picture his withers looks to be about 12-14 inches?


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

RealRasta said:


> He is a cute little guy.. How old an how much does he weigh? Boxers and Labs are usually pretty darn big.
> 
> Edit -- From the picture his withers looks to be about 12-14 inches?


He is seven months and weighs 45 pounds. As for height, when I measured he is 23 inches from his shoulders (that's withers right?) Lol I take him to a puppy obedience class and he has two full bred boxer friends and they are about a month older than him and he is just as tall if not taller than them lol since he's mixed Idk how big he will get. I will say, he mom was a shorty. Lol


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Kai said:


> He is seven months and weighs 45 pounds. As for height, when I measured he is 23 inches from his shoulders (that's withers right?) Lol I take him to a puppy obedience class and he has two full bred boxer friends and they are about a month older than him and he is just as tall if not taller than them lol since he's mixed Idk how big he will get. I will say, he mom was a shorty. Lol


lol.. Well 23 inches is actually really tall for 45 lbs. Great looking dog! Mine was 21 inches @ 22 weeks an 52lbs. He is like 24 weeks an 61+lbs right now.. Not sure on height. But yeah your dog looks great. Looks like he was posing for us.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

RealRasta said:


> lol.. Well 23 inches is actually really tall for 45 lbs. Great looking dog! Mine was 21 inches @ 22 weeks an 52lbs. He is like 24 weeks an 61+lbs right now.. Not sure on height. But yeah your dog looks great. Looks like he was posing for us.


Haha thank you!!! I may be measuring wrong but I'm pretty sure he is in the 20-23 inches range. I will try to re measure him if I can keep him still lol. He has a funny way of standing, he always looks like he is posing. When I took those pics he was watching a bird lol. So silly. Your boy sounds big.  I can't wait to see how tall and big my pup will grow.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Kai said:


> Haha thank you!!! I may be measuring wrong but I'm pretty sure he is in the 20-23 inches range. I will try to re measure him if I can keep him still lol. He has a funny way of standing, he always looks like he is posing. When I took those pics he was watching a bird lol. So silly. Your boy sounds big.  I can't wait to see how tall and big my pup will grow.


Your probably right on the height as your dog looks nice an lean. I can't wait to see future pics of him as he grows to maturity.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Love him!!!! That's a riot about the tail you already know I'm in love with your boys ears  thought it was called happy tail and any dog could get it? happy tail (or gay tail) but maybe I'm mistaken but what really is.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Kai said:


> I know I know, the whole papers thing. What I'm trying to say is that I know more of where he came from than if I got him from a rescue center. Most rescues have never seen the parents. At least I have some kind of idea where he may come from.


I understand. The reason I say that though is that my first litter of puppies was from an AKC male ( I didn't have his papers) and a very gorgeous pure looking female. We had a couple with spitz tails and a few that looked like whippets lmao. So without any real idea of lineage who knows whats hidden back there. It is a fault in the APBT but even some purebreds have ears like that and tails that curl. Not often, but I have seen a few ( not together its one of the other lol)

Mind you this was many many years ago when I was a teenager.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

ames said:


> Love him!!!! That's a riot about the tail you already know I'm in love with your boys ears  thought it was called happy tail and any dog could get it? happy tail (or gay tail) but maybe I'm mistaken but what really is.


Haha thank you. His ears are definitely a riot lol no need to crop them they stand on their own  as for the tail, I did some research and it looks like it is a trait carried characteristic. his tail is always curled and he usually always holds it high lol if it is called happy tail then it it fits because he is one very happy and silly dog lol.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> I understand. The reason I say that though is that my first litter of puppies was from an AKC male ( I didn't have his papers) and a very gorgeous pure looking female. We had a couple with spitz tails and a few that looked like whippets lmao. So without any real idea of lineage who knows whats hidden back there. It is a fault in the APBT but even some purebreds have ears like that and tails that curl. Not often, but I have seen a few ( not together its one of the other lol)
> 
> Mind you this was many many years ago when I was a teenager.


Totally understood, lol for all I know somewhere down his lineage he might have something in him that gives him that tail and ears. No matter what I refer to him as my handsome mutt farm dog lol


----------

